# 2018 merax finiss front end upgrade



## feelmyubiquity1 (Dec 20, 2018)

Hello, new here. Have a new merax finiss 21speed aluminum mountain bike. Happy with bike, though I know it’s far from the best, I’m actually looking to upgrade front end. I’m new to the game so I don’t know much about measurements in fork travel or axle size. I did get in a small fender bender up front and want to replace the fork along with wheel and upgrade to hydraulic disc brake. Can anyone recommend any brand or model number for any parts as a replacement? I plan on doing more research but was hoping from some input from others who are more knowledgeable and can lead me in right direction. While I don’t mind spending the money on quality stuff I am on a budget. Thank you if anything.


----------

